# Got BP10s-what to add?



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

I have my fronts, BP10's and my display, a Panasonic TCP50G10. I am trying to put together a good 5.1 budget home theater spending as little as possible to do it right. Room is 4182 cubic feet, 349 sq ft. 

I will of course stay with Def Tech for center channel. Looking at CLR 2002. Any other model better than this to match the BP10's? 

Plan to get rears also. Budgeting about $400 for pair. Should I be looking only for Def Techs? If so, only the surrounds like the BP2x? What about BP1.2x for the BP10's. I've seen some used towers, like BP6s and BP8s for sale, sometimes lower than new surrounds. Would using towers be better or worse than using surrounds?

The sub is my last priority. Which is a good, tight sub to go I should look for? Passed up a deal on Supercube II because it sounded a little loose and "boomy." Also not quite ready for sub yet. Looking around AVS I've seen the SVS and HSU's recommended. So, when I get to the sub, I intend to look for a good used one and probably not a Def Tech. Want to spend maybe $200 used on a sub if possible. If not, how much to budget?

Finally, what speaker wire? I would like to go ahead and get the wire and connectors now so I am ready when I get the receiver. AWG 12 for the fronts? Banana plugs? Do I put the connectors on myself or does this have to be done at an audio shop? 

I will appreciate and take advice seriously. Thank you.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The C/L/R2002 is a perfect match for the BP10s. You could consider Studio Monitor 450s for your surrounds. They are outstanding and you could forego a subwoofer for a while as both the BP10s and SM450s have excellent low frequency extension (set 'em both at large). No reason why BP6s or 8s wouldn't be satisfactory for surround duty as long as you have the room for them. I'd try to grab an Epik Empire subwoofer right now for the introductory price of $799, it will be worth it in the long run. Any good 14 gauge speaker wire should work unless you have long runs, then you might want to go to 12 gauge. http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#thetruth


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

jackfish said:


> The C/L/R2002 is a perfect match for the BP10s. You could consider Studio Monitor 450s for your surrounds. They are outstanding and you could forego a subwoofer for a while as both the BP10s and SM450s have excellent low frequency extension (set 'em both at large). No reason why BP6s or 8s wouldn't be satisfactory for surround duty as long as you have the room for them. I'd try to grab an Epik Empire subwoofer right now for the introductory price of $799, it will be worth it in the long run. Any good 14 gauge speaker wire should work unless you have long runs, then you might want to go to 12 gauge. http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#thetruth


Your response is really helpful-very specific. I am proceeding on a low budget, so I will probably forgo the subwoofer. Do you have any recommendations on the receiver by chance? Specifically, how much power will I need, 110 or more than that per channel? Thank you:wave:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

All of those speakers are relatively efficient (90-91dB/SPL/1w/1m) so a well rated receiver with 110 wpc would work well. There are others here much more knowledgeable about receivers than I, but since your room is fairly large I'd err on the side of more power. Onkyo and Denon have feature rich offerings and their power ratings don't hide much.


----------

